# Haunt Opinions??



## Harleyken (Apr 23, 2012)

We are having our annual Haunt Trail & want to use an old 10' by 12' shed for a LOCKOUT room. Guests will enter the front door and an actor will close the door behind them and throw a bolt to prevent escape. When the door closes a drop panel (poster of door locks) will fall and bang (noise). Behind panel is Jigsaw (from Saw Movies). A light will come on with recording of Jigsaw Voice. There are doors around the shed with only one way out. Jigsaw will turn his face toward the guests & recording will start. A key will be available to one of the doors (but none of the doors lead out). The way out is between two wall studs not visible to guests. An Actor (with pig mask) will open wall to allow guests to continue on the path. This entire scenario lasts only 1.5 minutes. Seems like forever in a locked room. Please give me the wisdom of all you fellow haunters who are far better versed in the ways of spooktactular scares.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will the scene make sense to those who haven't seen the "Saw" movies?
As you stated, that's a long time in that little shed for a scene.
People may panic and try to force their way out, you have to be ready for that.
Make sure the guests can get out if something should fail or one of your actors fails to do his or her duty. I can see fire/safety inspectors having a heart attack over the thought of people being trapped in an old, wood shed.
I doubt the emergency measures would ever need to be taken, but you have to plan for the worst.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

A few things to consider:
- Be sure the walls of the old shed can withstand a 200 pound man throwing his weight against it. Best way to check is throw yourself against it. If it can't hold up to you, it won't hold up to terrified guests.
- Keep extra fire extinguishers handy.
- Train the actors/staff where the electircal cut-out switched are.
- Ensure proper ventilation for the shed.
- Rig emergency lighting in case things go wrong. 

To plus up the safety, have a staff member close by, not in costume, wearing a "Staff" shirt, flashlight, etc. He can watch out for the guests, ensure your props are not destroyed, and respond in emergencies.

Sounds like a fun and scary experience! Keep us filled in on how it goes.


----------



## Harleyken (Apr 23, 2012)

Very good points to consider, for which I'm truly grateful...to be clear..when the door closes-a light 15 watt comes ON so not complete darkness. There are actors/staff at both ends of shed.The recording is instructions to find a key to unlock door which is a dummy door. Inserting the key & turning, triggers a light, actor/staffer opens real panel to allow exit. Exit is always available if you push the right panel so it's only the illusion of LOCKED in.The fake doors makes it seem real.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If they can't find the "right" panel, they ARE locked in.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> If they can't find the "right" panel, they ARE locked in.


Yeah maybe need to have a real door that works that says emergency exit only....
This is a wood shed you said? Sounds cool but if someone panics never know what could happen. Im thinking about a 5x10 ft enclose for a prop but not sure if want to or not be cool but some fear enclosures


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds fun.. shouldn't be too bad for like 6 to 8 peeps at a time..don't want someone freakin out cuz they are claustrophobic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

As a patron I would eat this sort of scene up, as long as the fear intensity was appropriately mild to prevent mass panic. In other words, a chainsaw should NOT suddenly roar to life while people are fumbling with keys to doors that don't open. Within that room, the chills should be primarily psychological. The duration can be monitored/regulated based on how each group reacts to the situation.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay, I know that I keep repeating myself, and it seems like I'm beating an old horse (as they say) but I would stress that you make sure that you have the right kind of insurance coverage for having people coming onto your property. The small amount of cost to get that extra coverage will protect you from getting your butt burned from someone suing you in case they get injured! 

Even if its for just one night that you have this, it something that you can do right over the phone with your insurance agent!


----------

